# Help need to improve kernel config

## beizhuchun

I installed gentoo in my MSI-GT60,but still have some small problems.

Have any suggestions to improve my kernel .config ? Thanks !

The  dmesg containing Error,Warning or failed in my current kernel:

[    0.148195] ACPI Error: No handler for Region [EC__] (ffff8802238697e0) [EmbeddedControl] (20121018/evregion-376)

[    0.148282] ACPI Error: Region EmbeddedControl (ID=3) has no handler (20121018/exfldio-305)

[    0.148365] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC__._REG] (Node ffff88022386cc58), AE_NOT_EXIST (20121018/psparse-537)

[    1.002981]  pci0000:00: ACPI _OSC support notification failed, disabling PCIe ASPM

[    1.569074] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000428-0x000000000000042f SystemIO conflicts with Region \PMIO 1 (20121018/utaddress-251)

[    1.569238] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000530-0x000000000000053f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GPIO 1 (20121018/utaddress-251)

[    1.569351] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000530-0x000000000000053f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP.GPIO 2 (20121018/utaddress-251)

[    1.569494] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000500-0x000000000000052f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GPIO 1 (20121018/utaddress-251)

[    1.569610] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000500-0x000000000000052f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP.GPIO 2 (20121018/utaddress-251)

[    4.372528] EXT3-fs (sdb4): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[    5.006884] ACPI Warning: 0x000000000000f040-0x000000000000f05f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI 1 (20121018/utaddress-251)

Relating options in .config for current kernel.

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

# Power management and ACPI options

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_I2C=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_FILE=""

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_INITRD_TABLE_OVERRIDE is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_HED=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_METHOD is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_GHES=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_PCIEAER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_EINJ is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_ERST_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# ACPI drivers

CONFIG_GPIO_ACPI=y

# ACPI drivers

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ACPI_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_QUICKSTART is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_WMI=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CMPC is not set

The lspci out which have no driver in kernel:

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller [8086:0154] (rev 09)

	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device [1462:10bc]

00:1f.3 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller [8086:1e22] (rev 04)

	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device [1462:10bc]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Qualcomm Atheros Killer E2200 Gigabit Ethernet Controller [1969:e091] (rev 13)

	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device [1462:10bc]

----------

## umka69

it seems you need atl1c driver for the Ethernet adapter.

try this command too:

```
# lspci -k
```

----------

## beizhuchun

 *umka69 wrote:*   

> it seems you need atl1c driver for the Ethernet adapter.
> 
> try this command too:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thank you for your replay.

Unfortunately,the atl1c module in kernel can't recognazied my Ehternet adapter. 

After:

```
modprobe atl1c

echo 1969 e091 > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/atl1c/new_id

ifconfig
```

Eth0 can be recognazied, but driver not work.

After add DEV_ID to alx_reg.h and alx_main.c ,alx work fine,but it disabled my touchpad.

So, any other suggestions?

----------

## megabaks

live

correct chroot

make localyesconfig

add some wanted trash

----------

## beizhuchun

 *megabaks wrote:*   

> live
> 
> correct chroot
> 
> make localyesconfig
> ...

 

Because of the current minicd of gentoo can not support all devices in my laptop, I have cp the .config from ubuntu 13.04 livecd boot, and make localmodconfig to get my initial .config. 

I also make some change by make menuconfig in some options which I can comfirmed,such as CPU type,drivers for devices not builed in my box. 

But I still see some errors from dmesg,mainly about APCI.

The Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller   [8086:0154] and Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller [8086:1e22] also have also suitable drivers.

So, I want to know how can I tweak kernel config to get rid of the errors and get suitable drivers.

----------

